# Permanently Clogged Pores?



## darbywynn318 (Feb 13, 2010)

I am lucky enought to have almost perfectly clear skin but the pores on and around my nose are pretty big. For as long as I remember the ones on my nose have looked clogged. They're darker than my skin so they look like freckles but are definitely pores. I read an article that suggested these were called plugs and to try a homemade tightening mask to help. I've tried a few products including strips but nothing will make them clear out or lighten up and I'd not do a homemade overnight mask as the magazine suggests. Any other ideas? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Junkie (Feb 13, 2010)

Have you ever tried getting a facial at a spa? The people there are pretty good at extraction and its not half as bad as doing it yourself at home with a metal blackhead extractor.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 13, 2010)

I asked my dermatologist if strips actually work he laughed and told me 1 or 2 days at most since it only removes the surface of the dirt.  Facial masks are also a very temporary solution to the problem and most times they don't even get all the gunk out.  Also those over the counter exfoliators are great for removing dead skin but not so much for clogged pores.

Have you ever gone to an esthetician or a dermatologist?  I was blessed with huge pores and clogged pores.  I had a "gentle" microdermabrasion with a facial after. Man it reaalllyyyyyyyy cleans your skin and the result lasts for a few months, my face felt like a baby's butt and my pores are flawless.  The down side... it will get expensive after a while..


----------



## shootout (Feb 14, 2010)

I have the same problem on my nose.
I just recently tried using the Biore Refresh Daily Cleansing Cloths and have already noticed a significant difference in the few days I've been using these.


----------



## luxury (Feb 18, 2010)

i've had the same issue for years and the only thing that really helped me even slightly was my first chemical peel those blackheads are on the surface now and i'm sure in the next couple peels they will be gone.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 6, 2010)

After reading this I am going to drop into the dermatologist place in my town at the weekend.

What kind of price range are we heading into here? two zeros?


----------

